# An MA Dave Ramsey Plasectomy



## crushing (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a video of my wife and I doing a plasectomy.  I found it tough to relax in the suit so my motion was restricted and uptight.  Feel free to critique our technique, but please keep in mind we've only been doing this for a few weeks.  Enjoy!

[YT]FIq_YqXYJ_E[/YT]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you did a great job all dress up and doing it.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2008)

For only a few weeks that was very good! You're working in your left hand, have good edge awareness (hitting with the edge of the blade), and look confident!

Next month...footwork!


----------



## crushing (Feb 10, 2008)

arnisador said:


> For only a few weeks that was very good! You're working in your left hand, have good edge awareness (hitting with the edge of the blade), and look confident!
> 
> Next month...footwork!


 

Thanks for your kind comments.

Footwork?  What's that?  :wink2:


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 10, 2008)

Way to incorporate martial arts into your total money makeover.  I was considering traveling to pakistan and getting a hold of some plutonium, but the state department had a problem with that.  

Anyway, that is so awesome.  Does your wife practice with you, or is this something that was concieved in your mind and she went along with it?

You've got a good looking family btw.  Makes me wonder what my two little ones will be like ten years from now...


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 11, 2008)

My wife and I are doing the Financial Peace Univ...all technique aside...this is AWESOME!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it great that the two of you are doing this togeather

she needs to be awear of her non stick hand and keep it a little more center line perhaps

all in all for only doing it a short time  I think you both did great


----------



## crushing (Feb 11, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Way to incorporate martial arts into your total money makeover. I was considering traveling to pakistan and getting a hold of some plutonium, but the state department had a problem with that.
> 
> Anyway, that is so awesome. Does your wife practice with you, or is this something that was concieved in your mind and she went along with it?


 
LOL about the plutonium and thank you.  After reading your post last night we were trying to remember whos idea it was to do this.  It was probably her idea.

One of my Combat Hapkido instructors has been teaching me a little escrima on the side.  I took some of the escrima home to her to do the plasectomy.  She really got into it and hopefully she will continue to want to do it as we progress, I hope to become a better instructor.  We had a deadline for sending in the video or we probably would have done some circling and stuff.



upnorthkyosa said:


> You've got a good looking family btw. Makes me wonder what my two little ones will be like ten years from now...


 
Thanks.  Obviously the kids get their good looks from their mother.  You never know what they will grow in to or how much they will change.  My eldest boy was built like a thick linebacker when he was a couple years old (wasn't that yesterday?), but has shot up and thinned.


----------

